# What is the bar with the dots below avatar?



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

What is the bar with the dots in it below the avatar mean?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Member ranking. The more posts, the more dots.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> Member ranking. The more posts, the more dots.


Thank you Hrawk!


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

While I may not be partial to the "red" forum, I do appreciate how Aaron is "mixing it up" every once in a while. That's what it takes for any product to survive today.


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

It's not fair , I have to use a red magic marker on my monitor if I want any , still , that way I've got more dots than everyone else bwah haha ....!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

You use a monochrome monitor, wow, that is seriously retro.


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

Or could it be the fact that the Gold Sponsor doohicky is covering up the red dotty space ( sorry to go all technical then ) ....?

Pat


----------

